# what do you think ?



## alexab (Sep 1, 2005)

I have been racing on it for a year now what do you all think?


----------



## alexab (Sep 1, 2005)

http://www.londoncyclesport.com/bikes/alex_orbea_rd.html[/URL]


----------

